

Will the Internet Doom the Planet? - mad44
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/will_the_internet_doom_the_planet/

======
mechanical_fish
I see that the notion that universities, charities, unions, clubs, political
organizations, and other communities will collect donations and solicit
subscriptions to subsidize news gathering and reporting didn't make the essay.
Nor did the rather obvious notion of publicly funded media, like the BBC.

